# We Need This Guy!



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryce Bell super genius. Way better than that coyote! Dig this, then go see his other stuff.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

needs some tapered tbg ...


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

I love it. I did some researcg and found this:






And here is the template:

http://jezwhitworth.co.uk/freedownloads/pennyguide.jpg

I printed it using Picassa as a 5x7 with crop to fit. It is the right size.

And the video of how he uses it:






I am making one tonight! Eventually we could try TB Gold bands. Can anybody tell me how to turn TB Gold bands into a continuos band? (like an office rubber band)

Thanks!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

drfrancov said:


> Can anybody tell me how to turn TB Gold bands into a continuos band? (like an office rubber band)


Tie a knot in the ends, glue the ends together, cut out a complete loop from a sheet.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

drfrancov said:


> I love it. I did some researcg and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His looks a bit different. I wonder which came first here... And who gets to be the chicken?
I'm totally interested in seeing your version, Doc! I was going to order a batch from Bryce for my business cards. Just a few to give to the big wigs running the tourist meccas. The folks that recommend me as a guide...


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, here is my take on it:

































I first used cardboard and modified slightly the design (added tabs at the end to support the bands). Then I used chipboard for the final one. It works great! I can shoot 15 feet with 2 bands. I tried 4 bands and then 6 bands but it couldn't handle it. The shooting end got smashed and the mechanism jammed. I suspect the pressure generated is too much. Needless to say, my 2 kids love their penny shooters! The red mark is so the kids don't pull them all the way out (just pull to the line kids). I am very pleased with this little contraption. I glued the chipboard with hot glue. Just make sure to press it when hot, otherwise you will end up with a line of dry glue and the parts rocking on top of it. Hope you guys give a try!


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

BTW, I am thinking how to make the magazine to load a bunch of pennies like he does.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Love ya, Doc! Great go. I'm a fan of determination.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Need bigger size, stronger bands and a spring to hold coin in place while carrying. Might even make a hunting weapon. -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Heck of a way to give change back after a purchase too!







Very Slick! Flatband


----------

